# Following Ex-Wifes Nursing Schedule?



## MattOly94 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello…just wondering if anyone has had experience following your ex partners nursing schedule when it comes to parenting/custody. So my ex-wife and I have been divorced for a little over a year. We just decided to not do a set parenting schedule, and I would just have my daughter (who is 2) the days she works. At the time she was at a job where she worked 4-12 hour shifts a week. So I ended up having my daughter more than 50/50 which was great, no complaints. Now she has a job where she works 3-12 hour shifts so I do not get her as much. To make it truly 50/50, I have to ask her if I can have my daughter 3-4 times extra a month. When its convienent to her…if she says no, I cant do anything about it but most of the time she says yes. Just wondering If I got a custody lawyer now, would I be successful in getting a set schedule that is official and I have her certain days and vice versa? I just think its an unfair situation and the ball is always in her court. Any opinions? I know some might say I should have gotten a lawyer when we first split but I didnt want it to be the long drawn out process and so forth which was probably my mistake. Anyways, thank you


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

See an attorney now.


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

OP, if you agreed on this informal schedule, and it's worked up until now, why not just ask her if you can have your daughter an extra few days per month to even it out and see what she says? If that works then great, and you are also co-parenting very well it seems. If she says "no" then you can decide whether to get an attorney involved. Good luck.


----------

